# Quest for a match light



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Let me know guys if there's any tips to getting this done, I've had a few shots like this but never any luck





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good video


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

should have lit, you using strike anywhere matches?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

andypandy1 said:


> should have lit, you using strike anywhere matches?


Yea, I'm using diamond brand strike anywhere matches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is good shooting for sure . Hitting a match head with a slingshot is a win in itself . Desire , patience and persistence . I did quite a bit of trial and error . Changing the height , angle , position and method of holding . Lots of experimentation . If it was easy and anyone could do it , it wouldn't be so personally rewarding .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Before shooting put matches to microwave owen, 30-40 seconds should be enough.

Good shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> That is good shooting for sure . Hitting a match head with a slingshot is a win in itself . Desire , patience and persistence . I did quite a bit of trial and error . Changing the height , angle , position and method of holding . Lots of experimentation . If it was easy and anyone could do it , it wouldn't be so personally rewarding .


Thanks for the words of wisdom that is very true, I have to be more patience but after a lot of trial and lots of errors I just want to see fire lol, I'll keep at it though till I get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Before shooting put matches to microwave owen, 30-40 seconds should be enough.
> Good shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Ok thanks I've never heard of that I'll try it next time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > That is good shooting for sure . Hitting a match head with a slingshot is a win in itself . Desire , patience and persistence . I did quite a bit of trial and error . Changing the height , angle , position and method of holding . Lots of experimentation . If it was easy and anyone could do it , it wouldn't be so personally rewarding .
> ...


When you see a video of it done it gives the illusion it's easy . What you don't see is all the match strikes that didn't light and all the trial and error it took to get there . Once you light one then you want to do it more so you're the guy that can light a match as opposed to the guy who lit a match . I put a lot of thought and effort in this shot . A lot !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Before shooting put matches to microwave owen, 30-40 seconds should be enough.
> 
> Good shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


That is a very good tip ... you want those matches DRY!

Another tip: clean your ammo really well with alcohol to remove all oil and grease. Then etch it slightly by soaking it in vinegar ... you want it to have a rough, or even slightly rusted surface. You could try roughing up the ammo with sandpaper, but that is pretty tedious.

And a final tip: Shorten your bands ... you need to get your velocity well up. In your video, it looked to me like your bands are too long. Knock about an inch off. Either that or try some taper in those bands. You need to have really good velocity to get a match light. Your accuracy is good, so do not change your draw length ... just adjust the bands to get more velocity.

And like others, I busted a lot of match heads before I finally got a light.

Keep at it ... keep at it ... keep at it ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Charles said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Before shooting put matches to microwave owen, 30-40 seconds should be enough.
> ...


Thanks for all the tips Charles I might have to try out the rusted ammo next time I try, I've only shot lead exclusively for a long time now might have to buy me some steel for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You've got this! All the advice above is dead on correct. Treefork definitely knows what it takes to get a match to light up....no one does it better.

Keep after it and keep it fun. If you work too hard at it, it becomes a chore and you will lose interest.

BUT...once you hear that sizzle and see the flame, you will be hooked. I 100% guarantee it!!

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

You are on your way. I remember trying for a long time smashing the tips clean off or getting the oh so close sulfur pop without a light. I feel it is a mental thing because once I finally got my first one I have been able to do it fairly consistently when I tried again. Some tips I learned during the process was that indoor match lights are much easier than outside. I have gotten them outside but there really can't be any wind when your trying. Another thing to consider is what color is in your background. I use black t-shirts which really help me see the match head clearly. The last thing is to use rusty ammo, more friction will help you get that light. Can't wait to see the video of your first light soon!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I decided to try on camera again for a light but just not good enough today maybe next time





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

For me the easiest way to do this is when match's head is almost pointing straight to me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah! Here you are! I've been following on YouTube. Alll of the comments have tips I would have shared as well. Matches are so much fun. 
Lead should get you there.

Like canh8r said a high contrast background and treefork has the orientation of the match mentioned. Once you know your matches are good, orientation makes a big difference imo.

Nice shooting!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> For me the easiest way to do this is when match's head is almost pointing straight to me.


Ok thanks I'll try that on the next shooting session 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> Ah! Here you are! I've been following on YouTube. Alll of the comments have tips I would have shared as well. Matches are so much fun.
> Lead should get you there.
> 
> Like canh8r said a high contrast background and treefork has the orientation of the match mentioned. Once you know your matches are good, orientation makes a big difference imo.
> ...


I do have a black t shirt behind my match and I'll have to try it again with the match facing straight towards me next time, thanks for following me I'm sure I'll get it soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Have You tried again yet ?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Have You tried again yet ?


Yea I've tried multiple times but have posted a second video so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great video


Thanks, I'd post more often for this match light but it's normally windy and I'm scared to shoot indoors lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Think I can add a very useful tip.
Hold your matches inside a small piece of rubber tube (i.e. 1745). That don't make easy the light up but it avoid to change match for each shot because they won't break so many times...


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Think I can add a very useful tip.
> Hold your matches inside a small piece of rubber tube (i.e. 1745). That don't make easy the light up but it avoid to change match for each shot because they won't break so many times...


Ok thanks for the tip I'll see if I can't get my hands on any tubing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

